# الاقسام المريخية > منتدي التوثيق >  >  لاعب المريخ الحريف الخلوق جندى نميرى

## على الصغير

*
بدأ جندي نميري كربوس حياته الرياضية برابطة المسالمة بأم درمان ثم انتقل لأشبال المريخ حيث تشرب ورضع من ثدي مدرسة أشبال المريخ واشتد عوده واختير مع خمسة من زملائه للمشاركة مع الفريق الأول ولموهبته الفذة لعب أساسي في تشكيلة المريخ لمدة ثلاثة أعوام وهو مسجل بفريق الأشبال رغم أن المريخ كان يعج بكوكبة من النجوم في تلك الفترة أمثال أبراهومة وخالد احمد المصطفى وأمير كاريكا ومحمد موسى .... ألخ.










*

----------


## على الصغير

*

أول مباراة لجندي مع المريخ كانت أمام الهلال وهي مباراة السبتين الأولى والتي انتهت بهدف أبراهومة حيث شارك في خانة الظهير الأيسر وتلك المباراة كانت خير انطلاقة له حيث وجد الثناء والتقدير من جمهور المريخ من واقع ماقدمه من اداء متميز وصعد للفريق الأول في نوفمبر 1998 م.


*

----------


## على الصغير

*

في العام 2000 قام المريخ بتسجيل الظهير المتخصص ميرغني علي كنيد وتم توظيف جندي نميري في خانة الارتكاز وفي تلك الخانة قدم جندي نميري أفضل مستوياته مع المريخ. وكان النجم الأول في الفريق وفي تلك الفترة تحديدا حاز المريخ على بطولة الدوري الممتاز لمدة ثلاثة مواسم متتالية.



*

----------


## على الصغير

*
جندي نميري وفاروق جبرة
(مباراة ودية خلال معسكر اعدادي للمريخ في الامارات ) 



اختير جندي نميري لكل الفرق القومية (ناشئين, شباب, فريق أول ) وهو أول سوداني يتم اختيار للفريق القومي وهو لازال مسجلا بكشوفات فريق الأشبال .. أروع أهدافه التي شاهدتها له كان في حارس مرمى الهلال (المعز محجوب) بعد أن تلقى كرة معكوسة من ضربة ركنية بواسطة بدر الدين قلق إنقض عليها بضربة رأسية جميلة.


*

----------


## على الصغير

*


جندي نميري وسفاري والعجب يحملون كاس أحدى البطولات التي فاز بها المريخ

*

----------


## على الصغير

*

في العام 2007 م شطب جندي نميري من كشوفات المريخ بعد أدى الضريبة على أحسن مايكون عبر مسيرته العامرة مع المريخ.

جندي نميري لاعب حريف .. رشيق .. فنان .. مهاري بدرجة عالية .. جوكر .. مخلص .. خلوق .. استمتعنا كثيرا بادائه في الملعب .. يعمل حاليا جندي نميري ضمن الطاقم الفني لأشبال نادي المريخ. 
*

----------


## على الصغير

*
*

----------


## على الصغير

*


 فى الدوحةباستاد النادى الاهلى
فى اعتزال لاعب الاهلى والمنتخب القطرى عادل مال الله ...
لاعى المنتخب وقوفا من اليمين نميرى احمد سعيد & اكمبا & حاتم محمد احمد& الكوتش سيد سليم & المحتفى بةة
اللاعب القطرى عادل مال الله & جمال الثعلب & محمد آدم لاعب الموردة& زيكو & الحارس يور ....
جلوسا من اليمين جندى نميرى & ادوارد جلدو & نميرى سكر & عبدالمجيد & ابراهومة & صبرى الحاج & عاكف عطا
خالد احمد المصطفى & الحارس عوض الباشا & هيثم شوشة
*

----------


## على الصغير

*


تكريم جندى نميرى من رابطه سيده فرح 



تكريم جندى نميرى من منتدى مريخاب اون لاين
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم الحبيب علي الصغير على سيرة اللاعب المبدع جندي نميري

الان هو مساعد مدرب فريق الشباب بالنادي مساعدا للكوتش القدير جمال ابو عنجه

*

----------


## البركان الهادئ

*لاعب خلوق ويستحق من كل الثناء والتقدير على ما قدمه من روائع وإبداعات للمريخ ومن حبه للمريخ بعد تركه للمريخ رفض كل العروض التى قدمت له 

*

----------


## على عبدالله

*جندى نميري من طينه الاعبين الكبار وحسن مافعل مجلس الاداره بتعينه مساعدا لابوعنجه حتى يتعلم منه شباب المريخ ونتمنى ان يحزو حزوه وتسلم ياسيد الاسم على هذا التوثيق 
*

----------


## ابوالعلاء (بايجاز)

*يا سلام ياعلي ياصغير احسنت الاختيار وجندي من طينة الاوفياء الذين اردوا شعار المريخ ..


ويعلم الجميع ان جندي الذي تم شطبه وهو قادرا على العطاء رفض العديد من العروض الداخلية والخارجية وقال انه بعد المريخ لن يلعب فى اي ناد اخر ..
قمة الوفاء يا جندي ياكربوس ودوما نتمني لك التوفيق 

*

----------


## على الصغير

*مشكور الاستاذ ابوالعلاء على المرور والاضافه
لك جزيل الشكر
*

----------


## سامرين

*فعلا يستحق الوفاء
فجندى نميرى اخلص للمريخ لاعباً والان مساعداً للكابتن جمال ابو عنجه
*

----------


## على الصغير

* شكرا يا استاذه وعودا حميدا 
*

----------


## الشائب

*جندى نميرى من ابناء الحى (حى السيد المكى بام درمان) وكان يصغرنا فى السن الا أننا كنا نترك كل شيئ فى وقت العصرية لنذهب لميدان الحديد بحى السيد المكى لمشاهدة تابلوهات جندى الذى كان لقبه فى الحى وقته (سكسك الصغير) نسبة لتشابهه فى الشكل وطريقة اللعب مع الاسطورة اسامة سكسك .. 
كان أيضا من ابناء الحى الكوتش الباقر ميرغنى الذى كان يعمل وقتها مساعدا لمدرب اشبال المريخ صلاح مشكلة فقام بضم جندى نميرى لاشبال المريخ وهو فى سن صغيرة جدا لتبدأ الموهبة فى التفجر
                        	*

----------


## على الصغير

*شكرا يالشايب على الاضافه والمرور

*

----------


## على الصغير

*المباريات التي سجل فيها أهداف اللاعب:
جندي نميري
الخميس
23/3/2006
الدورى السوداني 
الهلال'93 كيليتشي أوسونوا 
1 : 1
المريخ'32 جندي نميري 
الأسبوع: 4
مباراة ذهاب

الأحد
17/10/2004
كأس السودان المريخ 
هيثم الرشيد 
هيثم الرشيد 
هيثم الرشيد 
فيصل العجب 
خالد الزومة 
خالد الزومة 
خالد الزومة 
نجم الدين ابوحشيش 
فاروق جبرة 
جندي نميري 
10 : 0 هلال كادوقلي مباراة ذهاب
3 : 0 نتيجة الشوط الأول 
10 : 0 نتيجة الوقت الأصلي 

5 : 0 نتيجة مباراة الإياب 
15 : 0 النتيجة الإجمالية 

الأحد
21/11/2004
كأس السودان 12:00 المريخ'5 فيصل العجب ضربة جزاء 
'20 جندي نميري 
'45 فيصل العجب 
'60 فيصل العجب 
'70 زكريا سيموكوندا 
5 : 0 هلال الساحل نصف النهائي

*

----------

